# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Intrusion.Win.NETAPI.buffer-overflow.exploit

## alexXXL

Мой Касперский перед новым годом начал выдавать такое:


> 04.01.2009 19:09:05 TCP от 192.168.22.29 на локальный порт 445    Обнаружено: Intrusion.Win.NETAPI.buffer-overflow.exploit        
> 04.01.2009 19:07:11 TCP от 192.168.22.136 на локальный порт 445    Обнаружено: Intrusion.Win.NETAPI.buffer-overflow.exploit        
> 04.01.2009 19:06:53 TCP от 192.168.22.132 на локальный порт 445    Обнаружено: Intrusion.Win.NETAPI.buffer-overflow.exploit


Адреса локальные и все время меняются. Звонок в службу поддержки провайдера ничего не дал. Сказали "возможно это из-за того, что ай-пи адрес все время меняется для выхода в интернет. И вообще Касперский - это отстой. Поставьте NOD, он этого всего не видит"
В раздел "Помощь" думаю что нет смысла обращаться, т.к. атаки пока отбиваются и эта зараза еще в компьютер не проникла.
Как думаете, это опасно?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Думаю, он вот об этом:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../MS08-067.mspx

----------


## alexXXL

Спасибо, но там все по английски... Насколько я понял нужно поставить обновление какое-то. Но винда у меня постоянно обновляется, по идее эта заплатка должна уже стоять.

----------


## pig

Значит, эта атака вам не опасна.

----------


## alexXXL

В соседнем топике вычитал про программу Windows Worms Doors Cleaner, ей подчистил и теперь Касперский успокоился.

----------


## DeSoLaToR

Ваш касперский ЛАМЕР!
Атакует ВИРУС Win32/Conficker.AA worm 
Сетевой червяк, выводящий из строя Svhost
На момент сообщения, файл содержащий вирус обнаружен, КИС 2009 невидит этого вируса, обнаружил НОД32 Бизнес эдишн версия базы сигнатур: (3802).
Касперыч обидил... я уже думал вот хороший набор полезных программ... и натебе.
КИС Обновлённый, в соответствии с "Автоматическим обновлением".

----------


## senyak

Ламер не Касперский, а обычно пользователи. Если не видит, значит отправте им его. Если атакует этот червяк, тогда нужно обновить винду. Я бы все равно не сидет на НОДе, если даже он кого-то нашел

----------


## alexXXL

Конечно, нет такого антивируса, который бы убивал 100% заразы. Я, например, раз в неделю перепроверяю работу Касперского с помощью Dr.Web CureIt. Но, пока что ничего доктор после Каспера не находил...

----------


## IgorKr

> Ваш касперский ЛАМЕР!
> Сетевой червяк, выводящий из строя Svhost


*Svhost* - нет такого.

----------

